# 2006 SM Calendar submissions



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I am ready to start accepting submissions for the first ever SpoiledMaltese.com 2006 yearly wall calendar featuring our own Malts









here are the guidelines..

1. Please submit digital pictures
2. Please submit in jpg format if possible (gif, png if a must)
3. Submit large pictures, turn up the megapixels on your camera and submit the largest file you can
4. Submit 3-4 of your favorites
5. Submit your dog(s) name, age, weight (not required) and city, state they reside
6. Have fun with the pics, any subject or background, serious or goofy, clean or dirty
7. PM me for the email address to submit to
8. again, PM me for the email address to submit to

how it works

there are 13 spots for pictures, each month and the cover, so I hope to get 30-40 different Malts to choose from, I will pick the pictures based off those that meet the requirments for printing, if they all meet that requirment I will choose the best I can, with Kims help I am sure

Please post any questions or suggestions here!


Thanks



> > _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Aug 17 2005, 02:38 PM
> > *
> > What is the best pixel size, joe? I don't really know much about them so can you give some advice?
> > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91535*


1024X768 pixels or larger, larger preferred if possible or 3 mega pixels or above on your camera setting usually give a big enough pic

2300 X 1800 pixils is preferred[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OMG How cool is that. 

I can't wait to see it. I am guessing that these calendars wil be up for us to purchase right. There are so many gorgeous malts on this board the calender will be so great.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 16 2005, 01:38 PM
> *Please post any questions or suggestions here!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


are you going to have a contest of sorts to pic the winners or maybe have umm some SM Members who ummm don't have thier babies yet could help judge HEHE







I'm not naming names here or anything heheheh


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Whens the DEADLINE?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 16 2005, 01:38 PM
> *6. ...clean or dirty*




At first I thought you meant the pictures could be dirty...not the dogs...man I need a break...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, a couple questions:

1. Do you want a theme/colors/clothing to coincide with the month such as hristmas, Valentine's Day, Fall, or just general? 

2. Can there be more than one Malt in the photo 

3. What is the deadline for submitting photos?

Thanks!!

EDIT: Ooops... I see Kodie has already asked about the deadline....


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 16 2005, 03:28 PM
> *1. Do you want a theme/colors/clothing to coincide with the month such as hristmas, Valentine's Day, Fall, or just general?
> 
> 2.  Can there be more than one Malt in the photo
> ...


1. themed/season pics are good but I would send "everyday" pics along with them just incase i cant use it for some reason

2. yes, as many as you can fit in your viewfinder









3. deadline, i knew i wouldnt think of something, lets try to have them in by Sept 1st


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by paris+Aug 16 2005, 03:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

umm, *those* can be sent to my personal emai.... uhhh, never mind


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 16 2005, 03:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm, *those* can be sent to my personal emai.... uhhh, never mind








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91135
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris+Aug 16 2005, 03:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91136
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

maybe we could have a "The Women of SpoiledMaltese.com" 2006 calendar
















ok, Joe, get yourself back on topic here


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 16 2005, 03:10 PM
> *maybe we could have a "The Women of SpoiledMaltese.com" 2006 calendar
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Now you really are being funny!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris+Aug 16 2005, 03:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you really are being funny!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91142
[/B][/QUOTE]
<span style="font-family:Impact">*JOE!!!!!!!*</span>

LOL!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Joe!! You crack me up


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 16 2005, 03:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
<span style="font-family:Impact">*JOE!!!!!!!*</span>

LOL!






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91145
[/B][/QUOTE]

What about the men of Spoiled Maltese? How many do we have any way?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com+Aug 16 2005, 04:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the men of Spoiled Maltese? How many do we have any way?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91189
[/B][/QUOTE]
OH! That would be a good one. Joe could show us his tattoos and piercings.









Sorry, Joe couldn't help it!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 16 2005, 04:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

What about the men of Spoiled Maltese? How many do we have any way?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91189
*[/QUOTE]
OH! That would be a good one. Joe could show us his tattoos and piercings.









Sorry, Joe couldn't help it!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91191
[/B][/QUOTE]

OK but it can't involve Prince Albert...LOL


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com+Aug 16 2005, 04:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK but it can't involve Prince Albert...LOL








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91196
[/B][/QUOTE]
Umm...Its not that kind of calendar!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 16 2005, 04:10 PM
> *maybe we could have a "The Women of SpoiledMaltese.com" 2006 calendar
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Hhahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa you wish Joe


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Joe!!!! You sure have a dirty mind!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 16 2005, 03:10 PM
> *maybe we could have a "The Women of SpoiledMaltese.com" 2006 calendar
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I like the idea that you and your wife are choosing. I don't think the members should choose. How bout you having some friends or family help you out with this touch decission Joe ?


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

What is the best pixel size, joe? I don't really know much about them so can you give some advice?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Aug 17 2005, 02:38 PM
> *What is the best pixel size, joe? I don't really know much about them so can you give some advice?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91535*


[/QUOTE]

1024X768 pixels or larger, larger preferred if possible or 3 mega pixels or above on your camera setting usually give a big enough pic

*2300 X 1800 pixils is preferred*


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

If our dog makes the cut, do we get a free copy??????
















~Elegant


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

[/QUOTE]
At first I thought you meant the pictures could be dirty...not the dogs...man I need a break...















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91110
[/QUOTE]

umm, *those* can be sent to my personal emai.... uhhh, never mind








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91135
[/QUOTE]

be careful what you wish for, joe...









ann marie and the "original bellyrub ****" buttercup


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

At first I thought you meant the pictures could be dirty...not the dogs...man I need a break...















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91110
[/QUOTE]

umm, *those* can be sent to my personal emai.... uhhh, never mind








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91135
[/QUOTE]

be careful what you wish for, joe...









ann marie and the "original bellyrub ****" buttercup
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91683
[/QUOTE]
Parker likes ur pic Buttercup!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hmmmm. on second thought...i didnt realize it had potential to turn into "that kind" of calendar...


ann marie and the "it's kind of cute when she starts thinking AFTER THE FACT, no?" buttercup


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Do the pictures have to be recent or can they be baby pics?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 16 2005, 03:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm, *those* can be sent to my personal emai.... uhhh, never mind








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91135
[/B][/QUOTE]
AHHHHH







LOL


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i have only received 6-7 submissions, please, i need alot more to make this happen, please PM me for the email address to submit pictures to and please go back to the begining of this thread to see the guidelines


thanks


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Dumb question







...when you say submit digital picture, do you mean a picture taken only by a digital camera?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What is the deadline, Joe?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I really want to enter but I dont have any photos good enough, I'll try! I would also like to know the deadline


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Aug 30 2005, 04:10 PM
> *I think Joe said Sept. 1 was the deadline.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95475*


[/QUOTE]

Joe, do you have the flexibility to extend the deadline to after Labor Day, September 5? Some of us may have some time over the holiday weekend to get some good shots ...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Aug 30 2005, 04:12 PM
> *Joe, do you have the flexibility to extend the deadline to after Labor Day, September 5? Some of us may have some time over the holiday weekend to get some good shots ...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

it was the first but we'll set it at Sept 10th











> Dumb question  ...when you say submit digital picture, do you mean a picture taken only by a digital camera?[/B]


yes, or a high resolution scan from a print


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Aug 30 2005, 04:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was the first but we'll set it at Sept 10th











> Dumb question  ...when you say submit digital picture, do you mean a picture taken only by a digital camera?[/B]


yes, or a high resolution scan from a print
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95481
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yay, I'm so happy about the knew deadline, now I have time


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks for the extension, we are taking Rex's birthday pictures this weekend!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Joe,
Did you get my photos? 
http://www.furballz.com/misc/Charmaine%20-...ndar%20Pics.zip

I had too many to send through email. I uploaded them at the link above.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Aug 30 2005, 09:09 PM
> *Hi Joe,
> Did you get my photos?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

got 'em


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Joe did you get my email with the attached photos?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I need the email address to send my pic!!! It's Sept 1st tomorrow!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Aug 31 2005, 09:07 AM
> *I need the email address to send my pic!!!  It's Sept 1st tomorrow!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Dont worry, he extended it to september 10th


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Does anyone know if we will be able to order the calendar in time for Christmas and has a price been set yet?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Sep 7 2005, 07:01 PM
> *Does anyone know if we will be able to order the calendar in time for Christmas and has a price been set yet?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97589*


[/QUOTE]
I think the price is like 20 dollars, I might be wrong though.....


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Sep 7 2005, 07:01 PM
> *Does anyone know if we will be able to order the calendar in time for Christmas and has a price been set yet?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97589*


[/QUOTE]

it should be ready way before then, if i get some more submissions that is and yes it will be around 18-20.00 + shipping (around 4.00 i think)


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 7 2005, 10:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it should be ready way before then, if i get some more submissions that is and yes it will be around 18-20.00 + shipping (around 4.00 i think)
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97682
[/B][/QUOTE]
Could you let us know who you received photos from? I wanna make sure you got mine okay.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i will keep taking more submissions, i probably need about 5 more different ones to have enough to choose from, keep em coming


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I sent mine today, I hope you got it alright!

Cheers!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

If no one sends any, you can make a full calendar with just my kids. I think i gave you enough photos for every month







Just kidding! As much as I love my kids, I would like to see everyone else's babies too.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Sep 12 2005, 10:17 AM
> *i will keep taking more submissions, i probably need about 5 more different ones to have enough to choose from, keep em coming
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98724*


[/QUOTE]

This one is different







Scooby got tired of the camera and decided to put his best side forward after a nice side on view and I had asked him to turn around and this is the end result


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Scooby is saying "it's my birthday and I will do what I want!"


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Joe:

I sent my pictures through ofoto.com by Kodak. I tried to send them through my email and it wouldn't work because I had to many pictures. Let me know if you can get them from there or not. I may have to give you my password in order for you to retrieve them.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Joe, Is it too late to send pictures????. I forgot about the calendar.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am trying to email mine now...late!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Sep 15 2005, 10:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is different







Scooby got tired of the camera and decided to put his best side forward after a nice side on view and I had asked him to turn around and this is the end result








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99885
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Sep 12 2005, 09:17 AM
> *i will keep taking more submissions, i probably need about 5 more different ones to have enough to choose from, keep em coming
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98724*


[/QUOTE]
Just wondering, did you get enough to make the calendar yet? Any time frame on when you going to post the furbabies names that are lucky enough to be in the calendar?


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Aug 16 2005, 04:10 PM
> *maybe we could have a "The Women of SpoiledMaltese.com" 2006 calendar
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yeah, great idea!!!! I'd make an excellent covergirl!!! HAHAHA


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Joe,

Can the people who live in the 'colonies' (down under) LOL LOL submit too?????



















Dede and Chloe from down under

*edit: oops, I just realised!!! this was a post from 2005!!!





































just ignore me. I'll wake up soon....
*


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Hey Joe,
> 
> Can the people who live in the 'colonies' (down under) LOL LOL submit too?????
> 
> ...


You brat! I was so I was so confused! I was like how did all these people post on this thread and I haven't seen it til now.














LOL Your a nut Dede!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dede,

You are so silly! Here I was feeling awful about my camera being broken, thinking I can't submit a single photo.

You are a nut... loved and roasted.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)




----------

